# Isophon Orchestre



## Pencrof (Nov 24, 2016)

Hola a todos
Soy nuevo en el el Foro.
Acabo de conseguir un par de Isophon Orchestra nuevos sin desambalar.
Son coaxilaes de 12" de 1970.

Tengo los datos para las cajas de mediciones realizadas por la fabrica en 1976 que les adjunto.

Quisiera que me ayuden al diseño de las cajas y sus consejos.

Segun lo poco que lei tendria que medir los parametros T/S o con los datos de volumen de caja y apertura de la caja para sintonia que tengo de la fabrica esta bién??

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Soy nuevo en el el Foro.
> Acabo de conseguir un par de Isophon Orchestra nuevos sin desambalar.
> Son coaxilaes de 12" de 1970.
> Tengo los datos para las cajas de mediciones realizadas por la fabrica en 1976 que les adjunto.


El problema con esos parlantes es la antigüedad que tienen. Aunque que hayan estado guardados en perfectas condiciones, los materiales elásticos del cono y la araña muy posiblemente tengan sus parámetros alterados por el tiempo y la inactividad.



Pencrof dijo:


> Quisiera que me ayuden al diseño de las cajas y sus consejos.
> 
> Segun lo poco que lei tendria que medir los parametros T/S o con los datos de volumen de caja y apertura de la caja para sintonia que tengo de la fabrica esta bién??


La caja la podés hacer con los valores de fábrica, pero si los parámetros de los parlantes están alterados por el tiempo, no vas a lograr el diseño que el fabricante planeó, asumiendo que haya diseñado algo por que en esa época el "diseño" era por prueba y error y no se conocían los parámetros T/S (fueron publicados en 1971). En el caso de un baffle bass-reflex, las alteraciones de los parámetros son bastante mas críticas que en una caja sellada.

Si querés tener una "estimación" del comportamiento del conjunto parlante+caja, no queda otra que medir los T/S. Con ellos vas a poder determinar el comportamiento en baja frecuencia, desde un poco mas abajo de la Fs hasta cerca de 1000Hz, asumiendo que el crossover del otro driver coaxial no corte por ahí cerca. El resultado real lo vas a lograr midiendo con un micrófono, pero eso ya requiere mas equipamiento...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2016)

Yo soy mas "Drástico" que el Dr."Z" y estoy seguro que la mecánica del parlante se encuentra deteriorada.

Si el parlante estuvo guardado horizontal, el sistema de suspensión se "Venció" por efecto de la gravedad, (Adentro o afuera).

En el caso mas remoto de que hubiera estado guardado "Vertical" el sistema de suspensión se venció lateralmente.

La lubricación del ala del cono también debe haber perdido sus cualidades.

Posibles soluciones:
Dejarlo un tiempo (Meses) guardado en la posición contraria a la que estuvo.
Hacer un proceso de "*Asentamiento*" de algunos días y luego medir los parámetros T&S para el cálculo del gabinete.


----------



## Pencrof (Nov 24, 2016)

Bueno de contento a triste !!!

Pero con soluciones posibles, como plantean ustedes, a ser optimista.

Siguiendo las indicaciones respecto a la forma de medir los parámetros T/S que hay en foro voy a hacerlo.

Después publico los resultados.

Por otro lado para medir con micrófono tengo amigos aca en Rosario que lo hacen así que voy a hablar con ellos.

Muchas gracias por sus consejos.

PS
Tendrián que haberlos guardado girandolos como al champagne !!!


----------



## sergiot (Nov 25, 2016)

La del champagne es buena jajajaja.

Antes de medirlos, dejalos un dia en ablande, con una señal de baja frecuencia y poca potencia para que el cono tome vida y se "acomode".


----------



## Pencrof (Nov 25, 2016)

Hola y gracias nuevamente.

Le comento el método que me planteo en base a lo que leí y sus sugerencias para realizar las mediciones:


Medir así como están sin uso los parámetros T/S (utilizando el cable, una tarjeta de audio y sotfware como se describe en el foro)
Someter cada driver a un funcionamiento con una señal de entre 30-80 Hz variable        aleatoriamente durante 48hs. a bajo volumen.
Medir nuevamente  T/S (deberían ser distintos a la medición 1-)
Repetir el punto 2 y medir nuevamente (punto 3), repetir el ciclo hasta que dos mediciones consecutivas den iguales.
Ahora medir los parámetros T/S con micrófono de medición.
Conclusiones antes de iniciar el diseño de la caja.

Espero comentarios y sugerencias acerca de este proceder.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Ahora medir los parámetros T/S con micrófono de medición.


Con el micrófono no vas a medir los parámetros T/S. Lo que vas a medir es la respuesta en frecuencia del conjunto parlante+caja, para lo cual tenés que diseñar primero la caja, luego armarla, montar el parlante y medir. Con esa misma medición vas a poder comprobar la respuestan de baja frecuencia en campo cercano, que es con lo que diseñaste la caja, y luego podrás calcular el crossover.


----------



## Pencrof (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con el micrófono no vas a medir los parámetros T/S. .



Dr Zoidberg gracias por la aclaración. 

Estoy aprendiendo sobre la medición y diseño de cajas. Soy Ing Civil y la electrónica si  bien estudie algo en la facultad no es lo mio, pero me gusta mucho el tema.

Me pareció haber leído que si se podían medir los parámetros T/S con micrófono y que era mas preciso,se ve que interprete mal lo que leía.

Me interesa su opinión respecto a lo que plantee de usar y medir en forma sucesiva los drivers.

Con respecto al divisor de frecuencias estos drivers solo llevan un capacitor para el corte del las frecuencias altas.  Me van a enviar una hoja de especificaciones con los valores posibles, todavia no la tengo.

Gracias por todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2016)

Antes de medirlos , hacele un "ablande" a esos parlantes , varios días sonando no muy fuerte para no exigirlos o romperlos  , se puede hacer sin bafles.

Entonces la medición de parámetros será mas certera 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=parametros+thielle


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Me interesa su opinión respecto a lo que plantee de usar y medir en forma sucesiva los drivers.


Yo no haría taaanto lío para medirlos. Los dejaría excitados, por 48 horas si querés, a una frecuencia de unos 100 a 150Hz y no mucha potencia (no más de 1W). Tené la precaución de quitar el capacitor de acople entre ambos drivers coaxiales para que no llegue tan baja frecuencia al "tweeter".
Luego de eso, ya podés medir con seguridad. Si los materiales aún están "sanos" no deberías tener ningún cambio luego del primer par de horas... pero vaya uno a saber con estos bichos taaan raros y viejos...
El otro tema es medir el driver de alta frecuencia, pero como no hay mucho que hacer con ese por que ya viene montado, mejor dejarlo para mas tarde y medirle la respuesta en frecuencia, que te va a guiar para el diseño del crossover.



Pencrof dijo:


> Con respecto al divisor de frecuencias estos drivers *solo llevan un capacitor para el corte del las frecuencias altas*.  Me van a enviar una hoja de especificaciones con los valores posibles, todavia no la tengo.


No te preocupés mucho por la hoja de especificaciones. Ni siquiera sabés como responde ese driver, te imaginarás que meterle un cap "recomendado" sin haber medido algo luego de 45 años de estar guardados puede terminar en cualquier cosa...


----------



## Pencrof (Nov 27, 2016)

Gracias
Apenas tenga la medición la subo


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 9, 2016)

Hola
Hoy medimos.

Sorpresa , los resultados en volumen dan 113 litros, contra los 150 a 240 lts recomendados por el fabricante en 1970, antes de que existieran T/S.

Adjunto medición.

Espero comentarios y sugerencias.

Gracias


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 10, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Hola
> Hoy medimos.
> 
> Sorpresa , los resultados en volumen dan 113 litros, contra los 150 a 240 lts recomendados por el fabricante en 1970, antes de que existieran T/S.
> ...



Perdon , pero hice mal las mediciones.

La mediccion sin carga esta bién,pero la medición con pesas para el Vas esta mal.
Use 40 gr y esta mal.
Hay que usar un peso que implique una disminución de Fs del orden del 25% , que para 12" esta en el orden de 100gr.
Voy a repetir las mediciones y subo los resultados.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Hay que usar un peso que implique una disminución de Fs del orden del 25%


  


Pencrof dijo:


> ...que para 12" esta en el orden de 100gr.


 
Me parece medio mucho.... mas bien muchisimo usar 100gr. 
Yo he obtenido los T/S de un Jahro de 10" (que es un desastre) y lo he hecho con 22gr mas o menos. Los Moon de 12" (otro desastre, pero no taanto como los Jahro) los he medido con 35gr... o por ahí. Que herramienta (de software) estás usando para medir???? Tus imágenes no son del LIMP...


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 10, 2016)

Te contesto yo Eduardo es un WT3 USB. Por lo que tengo entendido es una solucion bastante buena, todo en uno, hard y soft de Dayton.

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-wt3-woofer-tester--390-804

Que se yo, de lo que veo, con una fs tan alta se complica,en el otro foro te estan recomendando un open baffle pero yo no lo veo por ahi, mas sabiendo que no te gusta tocar la señal. Como sucede con los Tannoy te recomiendan una caja inmensa bass reflex para hacerlos bajar a costa de meter un delay de graves bastante grande. Escuche varios Tannoy, Lineas Arden y Gold suenan de hecho si algun dia tengo guita para tirarme unas 70 u 80 lucardas en parlantes me compraria un par de Golds de 15' pero estos Isophon no los conozco. Para hacerlos bajar en graves y hacerlos un sistema realmente full range, es decir sin woofers aparte ( te repito teniendo en cuenta que no vas a equalizar) yo iria por un horn, la joda es calcularla, el tamaño seria bastante grande tambien pero plegandola sobre si misma creo que se podria hacer del tamaño de una heladera pequeña. Hay varias tablas de excel para calcularla, es complicado pero habiendo escuchado algunas me gustan como suenan.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 11, 2016)

A mi no me parecen tan malos parametros ... ese Qts de MUY bueno para ser de esa epoca.
Te comento que el Vas NO ES EL VOLUMEN DE CAJA , si bien entra en el calculo y a veces ( segun Qts) se puede parecer ....
Creo que si no explotan de viejos , pueden llegar a andar .
Fs de 54 Hz no deja de ser la de un parlante Pro moderno . No es la de los nuevos , pero sirve....
Ahora te falta simular la caja , a ver que te da .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2016)

@cyverlarva:
Gracias!!  

@Pencroft:
Tal como dice AntonioAA, el Vas no es el volumen de la caja sino un medida de la elasticidad de la suspensión del cono (113 litros --> bastante blanda, pero asegurate de bajar la Fs entre un 20 y 50% con la carga que le pongas para que la medición sea confiable). Es un parámetro característico de cada parlante e interviene en el calculo del volumen de la caja.
Si te han recomendado un Open Baffle para ese parlante, te aviso que no te va a funcionar a menos que uses ecualización electrónica. Si lo hacés solo basado en los parámetros del parlante, el Qts es muuuy bajo como para compensar la caída natural de -6dB/oct por el cortocircuito acústico de los dipolos y no vas a lograr una correcta reproducción de graves, que supongo que es el motivo de usar 12".

Verificá las mediciones de los T/S para poder encarar el diseño de la caja.


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 11, 2016)

Gracias a todos. Voy a repetir la medición de los parámetros y subo los resultados.
Después les pido por favor que me ayuden a diseñar las cajas.
Les repito nuevamente , muchas  gracias a todos.


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 12, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> A mi no me parecen tan malos parametros ... ese Qts de MUY bueno para ser de esa epoca.
> Te comento que el Vas NO ES EL VOLUMEN DE CAJA , si bien entra en el calculo y a veces ( segun Qts) se puede parecer ....
> Creo que si no explotan de viejos , pueden llegar a andar .
> Fs de 54 Hz no deja de ser la de un parlante Pro moderno . No es la de los nuevos , pero sirve....
> Ahora te falta simular la caja , a ver que te da .



Exacto, y por eso estoy recomendando un Horn, tene en cuenta que estos no son parlantes de los nuevos, la Xmax no debe pasar los 5mm, hacerlos bajar de 55 hz es complicado, si bien tenes una buena sensibilidad hay que tener cuidado con el manejo de potencia, en este caso no va a corregir electronicamente nada es todo a piñon fijo. 
En una bass reflex no podes sintonizar por debajo de la fs porque podes detonar el parlante y con la longevidad de estos hay que tener cuidado de verdad.
Una sellada sin correccion de graves estas en la misma.
Una Karlson logras bajar una octava en graves, y destruis la zona media baja, entubando todo.
Para mi un Horn, bien calculado seria lo ideal.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2016)

Disiento ligeramente contigo :
- para hacer un horn , hay que tenerlos bien puestos , y mi colega no es experto ( yo nunca hice ninguno tampoco ) ... si el quiere arriesgarse , es su decisión .

- Ese parlante seguramente fue hecho para bass reflex y estoy seguro que si no se zafa con la potencia , va a quedar un lindo baffle de respuesta muy adecuada ( sintonizando a 60Hz por ejemplo ) . Ademas seguramente tiene un rendimiento muy interesante , ya que antes no sobraba potencia . Recuerden que los LEEA eran de 60W .....


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 12, 2016)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Disiento ligeramente contigo :
> - para hacer un horn , hay que tenerlos bien puestos , y mi colega no es experto ( yo nunca hice ninguno tampoco ) ... si el quiere arriesgarse , es su decisión .
> 
> - Ese parlante seguramente fue hecho para bass reflex y estoy seguro que si no se zafa con la potencia , va a quedar un lindo baffle de respuesta muy adecuada ( sintonizando a 60Hz por ejemplo ) . Ademas seguramente tiene un rendimiento muy interesante , ya que antes no sobraba potencia . Recuerden que los LEEA eran de 60W .....



El usuario Pencrof sabe usar Autocad bastante bien por lo que veo, tambien tiene acceso a cnc tanto de plasma para cortar metales como para madera. 

El calculo del horn lo podes hacer aca...

http://www.mh-audio.nl/Horn/Basshorn.asp

El programa te da la reduccion de la garganta del horn y el largo del laberinto, sabiendo CAD podes empezar desarrollando la garganta sola con la camara posterior del driver y una vez que lo tenes armado empezas a plegarla sobre si misma, para achicar el tamaño del Horn, tenes la ventaja que siempre sabes el volumen de la recamara y el largo del horn ya que Autocad te lo calcula automaticamente. Mecanizar el diseño para cortarlo con cnc no es dificil, obviamente no es un proyecto para novatos, pero teniendo herramientas  de control numerico no es para nada descabellado, logrando un diseño muy bueno y un rendimiento ideal.

Seria algo asi...














Muy pituferil lo mio no?  Jaja me falta el wiskcacho y el puro.


Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2016)

JA! me haces acordar a las viejas revistas "Mecanica Popular" ... en las cuales decia : 
"En cualquier taller de aficionado Ud. encontrará una cortadora de cnc ...." 

Off topic aparte , si el esta en condiciones de hacerlo , que lo haga! ( y disfrute )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 12, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Sorpresa , los resultados en volumen dan 113 litros, contra los 150 a 240 lts recomendados por el fabricante en 1970, antes de que existieran T/S.
> 
> Adjunto medición.


Hay algo raro en los diagramas que subiste  
A menos que el aparatejo que estás usando para medir no actualice la imagen entre la prueba con y sin carga, me extraña muchísimo que la Fs *no haya variado nada* con una diferencia de carga de 40gr   entre ambas imágenes.
Tratá de hacer el RTFM antes de volver a medir...


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 25, 2016)

Hola y felices fiestas a todos.
Muchas gracias por todo.
Lo de los Hom me tienta mucho pero cuando cargo un 12" la linea de transmicion es medio grande (si la miran con un solo ojo)

Hola y felices fiestas a todos.
Muchas gracias por todo.
Lo de los Hom me tienta mucho pero cuando cargo un 12" la linea de transmicion es medio grande (si la miran con un solo ojo)





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay algo raro en los diagramas que subiste
> A menos que el aparatejo que estás usando para medir no actualice la imagen entre la prueba con y sin carga, me extraña muchísimo que la Fs *no haya variado nada* con una diferencia de carga de 40gr   entre ambas imágenes.
> Tratá de hacer el RTFM antes de volver a medir...



Hola el DATS cuando mide el Vas con peso no mide Fs por eso no actualiza el valor, si mido Fs con peso si varia y mucho.

Igual el de DATS me mando que para 12" eran 150 gr y medimos con ese valor .

te adjunto los resultados.

Tambien arme una planilla excell para calcular la caja y subo lo que obtuve.

Despues simule los resultados con el winSd y tambien los subo.

Aparte medi (mal medi) con microfono a 10 cm y rebotes por todos lados , lo subo.

Espero sus comentarios , por ahora voy por Bass reflex, pero nunca se sabe ...

Les vuelvo a agradecer a todos.

PS : Para el horn hay un material que es como un telgopor pero de altisima densidad que se puede cortar ccon laser en espesores de hsta 15 cm, con lo cual sería re facil el interior del horm, después se forra en madera la caja y listo ...(Mecanica Popular II)



Entre la medicion anterior y esta estuvo andando 30 hs a 30Hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2016)

OK. La caja que te sirve es la de 220 litros... es una pequeña heladera pero bueno, ... si te va bien con ese tamaño, metele nomás.
Una pregunta: Las curvas de impedancia y los T/S los has medido con el "tweeter" desconectado o con todo el conjunto armado??


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 26, 2016)

Fijate sino la de 150 lts sintonizando un poquito mas alto ... 60Hz digamos ....


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 26, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. La caja que te sirve es la de 220 litros... es una pequeña heladera pero bueno, ... si te va bien con ese tamaño, metele nomás.
> Una pregunta: Las curvas de impedancia y los T/S los has medido con el "tweeter" desconectado o con todo el conjunto armado??



Con todo conectado, meti la pata???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 26, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Con todo conectado, meti la pata???


Probablemente... 
No sé de cuanto puede ser la desviación en los T/S, pero recordá que solo deberías estar midiendo el parlante de bajas frecuencias. La presencia de un capacitor y otro parlante en "paralelo" con el que vas a medir, agrega un par de componentes C y L que tal vez molesten... on nó... o solo un poquito.
Yo desoldaría uno de los terminales del cap de acople para asegurarme de levantar toda la etapa de baja frecuencia. Por otro lado, eso te va a ayudar a determinar el mejor crossover para el parlante de alta frecuencias, permitiendo medir ambos drivers por separado.


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 26, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probablemente...
> No sé de cuanto puede ser la desviación en los T/S, pero recordá que solo deberías estar midiendo el parlante de bajas frecuencias. La presencia de un capacitor y otro parlante en "paralelo" con el que vas a medir, agrega un par de componentes C y L que tal vez molesten... on nó... o solo un poquito.
> Yo desoldaría uno de los terminales del cap de acople para asegurarme de levantar toda la etapa de baja frecuencia. Por otro lado, eso te va a ayudar a determinar el mejor crossover para el parlante de alta frecuencias, permitiendo medir ambos drivers por separado.



Muchas gracias , voy a hacer como decís y después subo los resultados.


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 27, 2016)

Hola , medí sin el twitter y cambio un poco.

Adjunto como quedan los cálculos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2016)

Que es la "S" ???


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 27, 2016)

Fijate en el pdf que subi antes , es el coeficiente de sobretension del sistema en resonancia.Entra en el calulo del  volumen de la caja.
En el pdf esta como hice el  calculo de la caja paso a paso.
Espero que este bien.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Fijate en el pdf que subi antes , es el coeficiente de sobretension del sistema en resonancia.Entra en el calulo del  volumen de la caja.
> En el pdf esta como hice el  calculo de la caja paso a paso.
> Espero que este bien.


Ahh... OK, pero no te preocupés en calcular la caja a mano, es  mucho mas simple hacerlo usando el WinISD, y lográs mucha mas información haciendo click con el mouse.
Bueno, parece que ahora vas a tener una caja un poco mas pequeña, así que ya estas en condiciones de armarla y luego medir por separado la respuesta de cada driver para logra un crossover que permita la mejor unión entre ambos y las respuesta mas plana posible.

PD: Debo aclarar que me han sorprendido esos parlantes, ya que a pesar de la parva de años que cargan, tienen muy buenos parámetros T/S... espero que se mantengan así en el tiempo


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 28, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahh... OK, pero no te preocupés en calcular la caja a mano, es  mucho mas simple hacerlo usando el WinISD, y lográs mucha mas información haciendo click con el mouse.
> Bueno, parece que ahora vas a tener una caja un poco mas pequeña, así que ya estas en condiciones de armarla y luego medir por separado la respuesta de cada driver para logra un crossover que permita la mejor unión entre ambos y las respuesta mas plana posible.
> 
> PD: Debo aclarar que me han sorprendido esos parlantes, ya que a pesar de la parva de años que cargan, tienen muy buenos parámetros T/S... espero que se mantengan así en el tiempo



Muchísimas gracias

Una consulta , cuando cargo en el WinISD ( alfa pro descargue) los parámetros y pongo auto calcular no me deja grabar el driver y no puedo encontrar porque. tenes idea que puede ser??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2016)

Pencrof dijo:


> Una consulta , cuando cargo en el WinISD ( alfa pro descargue) los parámetros y pongo auto calcular no me deja grabar el driver y no puedo encontrar porque. tenes idea que puede ser??


*Fijate acá* para aprender a usar el WinISD y cargar drivers y parámetros. SI tenés dudas, luego consultá ahí.


----------



## Pencrof (Dic 28, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Fijate acá* para aprender a usar el WinISD y cargar drivers y parámetros. SI tenés dudas, luego consultá ahí.



Muchas gracias

En principio esta será la geometría de la caja para un volumen de 180 lts.


----------



## Pencrof (Ene 27, 2017)

Ya empece la construcción.

Subo unas fotos.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2017)

Te felicito !

 Para la época de Mariacastaña , se hacían muebles curvos encolando  unos 5 terciados de 3 o 4 mm entre dos moldes en una "cala" (prensa)

 En tu caso podrías usarlos observando hacia dónde doblan mejor 

 Saludos !


----------



## Pencrof (Ene 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te felicito !
> 
> Para la época de Mariacastaña , se hacían muebles curvos encolando  unos 5 terciados de 3 o 4 mm entre dos moldes en una "cala" (prensa)
> 
> ...



Hola, si así es como lo estoy haciendo, cuatro capas de terciado de 3 mm

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 30, 2017)

Pregunto... se "doblan" mojadas? 
Adhesivo? cola comun?
No es poco 12mm final ?


----------



## pppppo (Ene 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te felicito !
> 
> Para la época de Mariacastaña , se hacían muebles curvos encolando  unos 5 terciados de 3 o 4 mm entre dos moldes en una "cala" (prensa)
> 
> ...




Una vez, hace mucho, faltaban un par de medidas de tambores en una bata, muy caros...con el terciado calentado al vapor y encolados, amen de mucho lijar siguen vivos sin nada que envidiarles a los TAMA originales . Tambien paciencia y un poco de masilla.





AntonioAA dijo:


> Pregunto... se "doblan" mojadas?
> Adhesivo? cola comun?
> No es poco 12mm final ?



No creo, por la forma, aparte de la resistencia agregada por el encolado, la supongo una estructura super rigida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2017)

No , se doblan en seco teniendo en cuenta hacia dónde doblan facil. Podria ayudarse con vapor . . . 

Se pintan con cola acrilica de carpintero ambas caras a encolar , se esperan unos 5 minutos que los terciados chupen cola , se repasa la pintada y se encolan nomás.

No creo que sea poco por lo que dice Peppo , la forma curva , la cola que endurece bastante y finalmente las costillas


----------



## pppppo (Ene 31, 2017)

Se me ocurrio, luego de peposiesta nocturna que se podria utilizar mdf , creo viene en 3mm el mas fino para hacer el fondo. Segun mi experiencia es facil de trabajar, buena resistencia mecanica, y mas encolado. Con tres capas imagino sobraria por la rigidez, es mas no se si con dos.
Podria enchaparse para la terminacion.
Es una idea nomas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/reconstruccion-acoustic-research-ar-15-a-140735/, por aca hice algo parecido.


----------



## Pencrof (Ene 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , se doblan en seco teniendo en cuenta hacia dónde doblan facil. Podria ayudarse con vapor . . .
> 
> Se pintan con cola acrilica de carpintero ambas caras a encolar , se esperan unos 5 minutos que los terciados chupen cola , se repasa la pintada y se encolan nomás.
> 
> No creo que sea poco por lo que dice Peppo , la forma curva , la cola que endurece bastante y finalmente las costillas



Asi es como lo hago, el terciado para estos radios de curva se trabaja sin problema.

La idea es 4 capas de terciado, después por afuera lo voy a enchapar y lustrar,  pero por dentro pensaba hacer una capa de FONAC de Sonoflex , de 5 kg/m2 , pegado interiormente en toda la superficie, por recomendación de un amigo del foro.
En la base y en la tapa , van también dos placas de acero de 15.6 kg entre las dos.estas placas quedan en sándwich entre la madera y el Fonac (asi lo hice para mis otras cajas , subo foto)
Saludos y gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 31, 2017)

Como "sandwich" te recomendaria lo que hizo juanfilas aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/#post638173

... mas liviano que el acero y sigue en cierta forma los experimentos de Linkwitz en sus papers ....


----------



## Pencrof (Ene 31, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como "sandwich" te recomendaria lo que hizo juanfilas aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...referencia-ss-8531g00-d3004-73017/#post638173
> 
> ... mas liviano que el acero y sigue en cierta forma los experimentos de Linkwitz en sus papers ....



BUENISIMO EL DATO, muchisimas gracias!!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 1, 2017)

La idea no es "matar" toda reflexion interna ( especialmente si es Bass-reflex ) sino impedir que el gabinete vibre hacia afuera ...
De ahi que han demostrado que en lugar de una pared extremadamente gruesa y rigida ( ideal seria marmol ) se logra buen resultado con el sandwich con paredes mas delgadas . Linkwitz uso brea con arena  lo cual no es recomendable en el tiempo .
Sirve todo aquello que sea inelastico .
He probado con protector de subcarrocerias pero no es facil lograr espesores importantes.
NO sirve la silicona ... lo hice en un baffle y solo logre que vibrara mas!


----------



## Pencrof (Feb 2, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> La idea no es "matar" toda reflexion interna ( especialmente si es Bass-reflex ) sino impedir que el gabinete vibre hacia afuera ...
> De ahi que han demostrado que en lugar de una pared extremadamente gruesa y rigida ( ideal seria marmol ) se logra buen resultado con el sandwich con paredes mas delgadas . Linkwitz uso brea con arena  lo cual no es recomendable en el tiempo .
> Sirve todo aquello que sea inelastico .
> He probado con protector de subcarrocerias pero no es facil lograr espesores importantes.
> NO sirve la silicona ... lo hice en un baffle y solo logre que vibrara mas!



De nuevo muchisimas gracias, me hiciste comprender mucho del funcionamiento de una caja.

Y cambié la ejecución, ahora voy por dos capas de 3 mm de terciado , una de de 3 mm de Barrier y otras dos de terciado de 3 mm.

Después medir y ver que pasa.

Ayer tuve tiempo y enchape la primer capa en una caja.

Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 3, 2017)

... Y si te alcanza para una capa mas , no creo que sobre ....
( A todo esto se ve que tenes un taller mas que equipado ! )


----------



## Pencrof (Feb 5, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ... Y si te alcanza para una capa mas , no creo que sobre ....
> ( A todo esto se ve que tenes un taller mas que equipado ! )



Antonio una mas de Barrier o de terciado? Cual es tu opinión?

Gracias

El taller es de un amigo mio , carpintero de los buenos , y apenas tengo un rato me voy a trabajar a su taller . ahora se me fue una semana a Cordoba asi que voy a trabajar en el tubo de sintonia en casa.

Asi queda la primer capa , ya puse una capa en cada caja.

Saludos


----------



## angelwind (Feb 5, 2017)

Hola. 
También da buenos resultados la membrana asfáltica de techos ( en  especial la geotextil sin aluminio). Se comporta de forma muy similar al  barrier con un costo sensiblemente inferior.
Obviamente lo correcto es pegarla con cemento de contacto y no brea...

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 6, 2017)

"Antonio una mas de Barrier o de terciado? Cual es tu opinión?"

.... de terciado decia yo ... sin mas respaldo cientifico que el "ojo" .
Generalmente usamos 18mm para baffles pequeños rectangulares.... y eso va justito! 

Desconozco si la forma redonda tuya incrementa rigidez , pero por otra parte , es bastante largo .


----------



## Pencrof (Feb 7, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> "Antonio una mas de Barrier o de terciado? Cual es tu opinión?"
> 
> .... de terciado decia yo ... sin mas respaldo cientifico que el "ojo" .
> Generalmente usamos 18mm para baffles pequeños rectangulares.... y eso va justito!
> ...



Gracias, voy a hacer las 4 de terciado y una de barrier, y después medir , total le puedo seguir agregando capas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 8, 2017)

Hace mucho publicitaban un baffle diseñado con la técnica de Elementos Finitos ... no se si aun esta vigente. 
Te la dejo picando a vos que sos civil .


----------



## Pencrof (Feb 8, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hace mucho publicitaban un baffle diseñado con la técnica de Elementos Finitos ... no se si aun esta vigente.
> Te la dejo picando a vos que sos civil .



Que ganas de complicarme la vida 

Pero después de leerme tonenaladas sobre horms porque no voy a ver esto, investigo y les cuento, aunque cada vez que me meti con elementos finitos me ganaron por goleada ...


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 9, 2017)

Que no se diga de un UNR !!


----------

